# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  БГ 12.3-4

## Дмитрий В.Ч.

Примите мои поклоны, Враджендра Кумар Прабху.
В комментарии к стихам 3-4 главы 12 Бхагават гиты Шрила Прабхупада пришет:
"...
Чтобы ощутить присутствие Сверхдуши в своем сердце, необходимо прекратить деятельность материальных чувств, перестать видеть,
слышать, ощущать вкус, работать и т.д. Только тогда человек сможет ощутить, что Сверхдуша находится всюду. Осознав это,
он перестает испытывать враждебность: он ко всем относится одинаково, будь то человек или животное, ибо видит только душу,
а не внешнюю оболочку. Однако для обыкновенного человека этот метод постижения безличного аспекта Aбсолютной Истины очень сложен."

Вопросы:
1. Почему осознание, того что Сверхдуша находится всюду, является методом постижения безличного Брахмана? 
2. Уровень осознания Сверхдуши выше уровня осознания безличного аспекта Aбсолютной Истины. Так почему люди осознавшие Сверхдушу, могут
желать погрузиться в безличный аспект Абсолютной истины?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

1. Если человек видит только духовное единство всех существ, повсюду видит единую Сверхдушу, но при этом не осознает различий, то это есть уровень осознания безличного единства всего. Все есть Брахман.

2. Они могут считать, что форма Параматмы - это лишь временное проявление Брахмана. Они считают свою форму временной и форму Параматмы тоже могут считать временной.

----------

